# Interesting interview with Nikon Z7 engineers



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2018/08/28/nikon-z7-engineer-interview-deep-dive-q
It is about Nikon but there is a lot of discussion that may be pertinent to Canon about mount size etc, AF mechanisms with mirrorless and problems of AF speed of legacy lenses Worth a read.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 29, 2018)

It is already here on the forum, and - technically - they are not engineers but engineering managers.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 29, 2018)

Oops


----------

